# bonded pair in Michigan



## erinmoveit (Oct 4, 2013)

*I'm in dire need of needing to rehome my two rabbits by the end of the month. I have a male and female (both fixed) who are tightly bonded so they must go together. They must be indoor rabbits and go to a home that will give them the proper daily care. If you have any questions, get a hold of me. There will be a rechoming fee since they come with everything needed to home them (hutch, two xpens, litterbox, hayrack, water bottle, toys).*

They are both litterbox trained and very friendly - they spent a lot of time in my mom's 2nd grade classroom so they're used to be handled (mishandled) and petted by many


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 4, 2013)

:goodluck


----------



## erinmoveit (Oct 14, 2013)

Still looking for a home for these two. I have a listing on craigslist with a re-homing fee which I placed on there to make sure I was getting the right interest, but will fore go it for the right home.

http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/for/4127785998.html


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, I hope you can find them a wonderful home with someone here. I'm too far to give them a home. Wish you & the bunny pair the best in finding them a new home.


----------



## erinmoveit (Oct 18, 2013)

bump


----------

